# Epsom Salt



## wrmhrtncldtoes (Apr 23, 2011)

Last week I was asked to make something for a charity craft sale. I made crocheted snowflakes...about 20 of them (all the time I had before the sale). Well, looking on the web for ideas to stiffen them I came across the Epsom salt suggestion. It worked fantastic! The article said to heat the water and add epsom salts until it no longer dissolved....I did that and when those snowflakes came out of the water (after it cooled is when i put the snowflakes in) they were covered with thick salt and began to stiffen before I had them blocked....it was wonderful, a plus is the slight sparkle from the salt crystals. I will do this again!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

That would be great for Christmas decorations. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you for the tip, sound great.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I can remember the last time I had anything to do with Epsom Salts, It wasn't to starch things....Say no more....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I missed that thread. What a great idea for a snowy look. Can't wait to share that with my bobbin lace friend. We are always looking for a way to stiffen and are both wanting to knit some hobby angels. Thanks


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, I want to do some snowfalkes for Christmas...if I can fit them in.


----------



## BSommer (May 2, 2011)

Would you give a more detailed explanation of what you did? I tat snowflakes and would like to try this method of stiffening them.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

BSommer said:


> Would you give a more detailed explanation of what you did? I tat snowflakes and would like to try this method of stiffening them.


 i use sugar and water to stiffen any doilies i crochet 2 cups sugar to one cup of water boil place object in pan stir then lift out watch tho it will be very hot then place object over something to harden .


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I can remember the last time I had anything to do with Epsom Salts, It wasn't to starch things....Say no more....


 emm you just reminded me of last time i had epsom salts, just had my first daughter 31 yrs ago, and had to have it. that and cabbage leaves but thats another story lol


----------



## jackieh (May 28, 2011)

epsom salts stiffening doesn't surprise me. i use it when i wash my valances and curtains. does a wonderful job and no wrinkles.also makes them feel store new. i ahve valances i have had for some 12 years and they are still new looking and feel new.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Learn something new everyday here.
I shall make a copy and put it in my file.
Will be trying that at the holiday time for sure.

Thanks Linda


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I missed that thread. What a great idea for a snowy look. Can't wait to share that with my bobbin lace friend. We are always looking for a way to stiffen and are both wanting to knit some hobby angels. Thanks


Jynx, I also missed that thread...how? Have you found it on search? "coldtoes", please tell us when that was and the topic subject. Thanks, Hildy..and Jynx, too, I'm sure.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

What a great idea. I will try this next year, not only on new ones I make, but on my old ones as well!


----------



## Jerzpeg (Mar 16, 2011)

I mix Epson Salt in a sink with warm water, about 1 cup to a gal. of water depending on how stiff you want them. for my shear curtains, it gives them body, just rinse,squeeze, do NOT twist hang on line to drip dry,


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Can you use this on colored items or just white? I will definitely use it for my tatted snowflakes!


----------



## jackieh (May 28, 2011)

just hang back up wet, they dry great and look so nice that way they dry in the way you want them to look.


----------



## jackieh (May 28, 2011)

just hang back up wet, they dry great and look so nice that way they dry in the way you want them to look.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I make crocheted angels. The epsom salt stiffening would be cool for them!


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Wonderful suggestions! Thanks
WV Betty


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What a good idea. I have always made up a solution of diluted Elmer's glue to stiffen my snowflakes. That gets quite messy.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

wrmhrtncldtoes said:


> Last week I was asked to make something for a charity craft sale. I made crocheted snowflakes...about 20 of them (all the time I had before the sale). Well, looking on the web for ideas to stiffen them I came across the Epsom salt suggestion. It worked fantastic! The article said to heat the water and add epsom salts until it no longer dissolved....I did that and when those snowflakes came out of the water (after it cooled is when i put the snowflakes in) they were covered with thick salt and began to stiffen before I had them blocked....it was wonderful, a plus is the slight sparkle from the salt crystals. I will do this again!


Thanks for the tip. Need to make "new" snowflakes for Christmas 2011.....along with bells!


----------



## bretay (Apr 9, 2011)

I have never heard of epsom salts for a stiffener.Will have to try this on some christmas gifts.


----------



## lifetime crochet (May 5, 2011)

wondering a way to stiffin stuff. lol
i didnt like the starch..


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Does it show up white on colored items?


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

http://crochet.tangleweeds.com/stiffeners.html

here's a site with multiple instructions for snowflake stiffeners. I have been making crocheted snowflakes for many years. I have never used epsom salts, but sounds interesting. The last few i made, i added some glitter glue to the regular glue and they came out very pretty.

http://crochetpatterncentral.com has a whole category for snowflakes. They are pretty quick, and can be small or very large, plain, beaded, glittered. Made into doilies, hot pads etc with thicker yarn. Just lot of fun. I hang mine on the front windows - all over.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

What a neat idea. Thanks for sharing. Will pass this on to my Sister. Thank you for passing this wonderful tip along to us.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jackieh said:


> epsom salts stiffening doesn't surprise me. i use it when i wash my valances and curtains. does a wonderful job and no wrinkles.also makes them feel store new. i ahve valances i have had for some 12 years and they are still new looking and feel new.


How much epsom salts to you use to use it for starch? This is a great idea.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> BSommer said:
> 
> 
> > Would you give a more detailed explanation of what you did? I tat snowflakes and would like to try this method of stiffening them.
> ...


Living in the Deep South as I do, using sugar water to stiffen is something I would never do. Why? Cockroaches, silverfish, etc., they love that sugar. Starched items should be washed periodically. Starch breaks down over time and turns into sugar.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> jackieh said:
> 
> 
> > epsom salts stiffening doesn't surprise me. i use it when i wash my valances and curtains. does a wonderful job and no wrinkles.also makes them feel store new. i ahve valances i have had for some 12 years and they are still new looking and feel new.
> ...


Previous post said 1 cup to 1 gal warm water. Had made a note so just helping...Hildy


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Funny you should mention espsom salt, I just bought some and use it for a foot soak. It works wonders on restless leg problem prior to bed time. 

Thanx for the post, will try it on my sheers... Hug, Ingrid


----------



## Jerzpeg (Mar 16, 2011)

I have never used Epsom Salt on any thing but white, maybe you can try it on an old item, maybe shite underwear??
I don't think it will harm the curtain.


----------



## Jerzpeg (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry for the typo I ment shear,


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Funny you should mention espsom salt, I just bought some and use it for a foot soak. It works wonders on restless leg problem prior to bed time.
> 
> Thanx for the post, will try it on my sheers... Hug, Ingrid


Hi Ingrid in Oregon from Ingrid in New Jersey! do not see our name a lot in the USA


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

ICE said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you should mention espsom salt, I just bought some and use it for a foot soak. It works wonders on restless leg problem prior to bed time.
> ...


Hi Ingrid in NJ

:thumbup: You're right, it is definitely an attention getter, he hee. I was born in Germany, lived there until I was 13, had three classmates named Ingrid.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> ICE said:
> 
> 
> > KNITTWITTIBE said:
> ...


This is just to funny! i was born in Belgium. Soon after my brother was born, we moved to Africa ( Congo Belge/now Republic of Congo i think ) and later to South Africa. Spent most of the time in boarding schools in Europe. We had 2 Ingrid's in one class, the only ones in the entire school. She became Prima Ballerina for the Nederlandse Ballet Companie. I became mother to 6 kids and some fosters. i used to exhibit and sell my 
Aquarelles for our local hospital's charities.
Post some of your works on this site or send them Private Message or email [email protected]
Nice to know you!
Ingrid in NJ


----------



## Grandma Cate (May 3, 2011)

Using sugar works unless you happen to have ants - sugar ants, specifically! The sugar tends to attract all sorts of insects during storage between Christmases down here. I've found instant starch works, & Niagara spray starch works if sprayed liberally while stretching & blocking. Best for me is dipping in 2:1 Elmer's white glue:water, then pinning into shape, but they don't sparkle.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

love the idea you put up will have to tell my sister and we will try this together , thank you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I can remember the last time I had anything to do with Epsom Salts, It wasn't to starch things....Say no more....
> ...


Haha Tammy, you are on to me..Only difference is I had a boy and he's 38 now. haha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jerzpeg said:


> Sorry for the typo I ment shear,


ahaha you made me giggle :lol:


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

Did anyone ever knit doilies? I saw some patterns for them yesterday. It looks very time consuming. if I had discovered them when I was younger and had the patience. Now I want to do what I know.


----------



## Jerzpeg (Mar 16, 2011)

At one time I used a product from Michael's craft's product called STIFF IT, It came in a white plastic bottle, I poured some in an aluminum pie plate, used it for silk flowers, let it dry on aluminum foil, or hung them to dry.

Don't know if it's still avalable. Hope this suggustion works.
Jerzpeg


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

love to see the finished items!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> love to see the finished items!


Well i'll sure photo them - when I unpack the christmas decorations. But we have a crawl space for storage and i can just see my Dh's face if I ask him to find that box. Ho ho is not what he'll say! :mrgreen:

But I may have some on a hook somewhere - i'll been experimenting with beaded snowflakes. i'll look. Hopefully others will have too - they are pretty to look at...


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, that's news to me. Epsom Salts? Thanks for the information.


----------



## hildi (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey, Tammie52, I know your Epsom Salt story too well. Even though you did not tell it! Been there - done that!!! I plan on trying this out! Who'd a-thunk it????


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Have crocheted doilies, never knit.Remember where you found the patterns?


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Well one year for Christmas I crocheted 100 snow flakes. Oh they were so lovely on the tree. I used the sugar and water method. I even added some white glitter to the mix..When the tree came down. I packed them all in zip lock plastic bags. Well here in Michigan the humidity get pretty hight some times. The next year I took them out to hang them on the tree and they a mess. I'm going to try this Epsom Salt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

You people are just amazing, I learn so much from you all. Now I just need the time to try all this ideas I have printed off. My mother always had epsom salt in the house and I had forgotton all about it, thanks


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

A different use for Epsom Salts where knitting is concerned!

I had only heard that if the knitting had shrunk, a soak in water with epsom salts would loosen the knitting somehow.

Unfortunately I forget the proportions - I hears this many years ago and never tried it (so, of course, cannot guarantee a result!)


Grosvenor


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

I love it. Another use for Epsom salt. I use it to make herbal bath salts. I'm moving in a few months and was going to throw out my big box of salts. It's going with me now!


----------



## marlise (Feb 23, 2011)

BSommer said:


> Would you give a more detailed explanation of what you did? I tat snowflakes and would like to try this method of stiffening them.


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091028071553AA2EuJ0


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Jerzpeg said:


> Sorry for the typo I ment shear,


LOL! Thanks. I needed a good laugh tonight! I'll try it - on a small colored piece of tatting or lace.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip I never heard of that one, will have to try :-D


----------



## wrmhrtncldtoes (Apr 23, 2011)

http://crochet.tangleweeds.com/stiffeners.html

this is the site I got the suggestion from.... the site also explains that using epsom salts doesn't yellow like starch does and doesn't attract ants or animals like sugar does....I thought this was great and DID do the job wonderfully.


----------



## wrmhrtncldtoes (Apr 23, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> Have crocheted doilies, never knit.Remember where you found the patterns?


I find the patterns all over, free patterns in stores , old patterns from old "Workbaskets" and also look for them online. I see a pattern I like and go for it! Plus don't forget to look in old craft magazines.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> BSommer said:
> 
> 
> > Would you give a more detailed explanation of what you did? I tat snowflakes and would like to try this method of stiffening them.
> ...


I did this when making a crochet dish with a lid. It worked beautifully and lasted for years.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

what a great idea!! Who Knew??? I just have to try this.. do you add the epsom salt to boiling water or just warm water... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jerzpeg (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice to hear from you glad you found a web site an it worked for you. I have used it many times myself.
Jerzpeg


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the web site. I usually use the white glue, but this does sound better :thumbup:


----------



## Jerzpeg (Mar 16, 2011)

Just fill sink or tub with warm water, I use 1 cup of Epson Salt, if it's not stiff enough for your liking,the next time add more Epson Salt, do not wring, just squeez the water out.
I also use a few drops of perfume that was given to me as a gift
the kind I never wear.LOL

Jerzpeg who lives in AZ LOL


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

aliceones said:


> Did anyone ever knit doilies? I saw some patterns for them yesterday. It looks very time consuming. if I had discovered them when I was younger and had the patience. Now I want to do what I know.


A couple of years ago, I went a a doily tangent -- crocheted approximately 40 - 50 of them, all sizes, rarely repeating a pattern, and gave a few away to family. They are really easy, just follow directions exactly and there should be no problem. I learned new crochet stitches such as crocheting in the post of the stitch below from the front or the back. I never starched any, just blocked them. Great fun. Now I want to crochet snowflakes and stars for Christmas. If I start soon, I will have enough to give as gifts as well as have a tree full (unless I burn out!) I probably should do a few between other projects.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> A different use for Epsom Salts where knitting is concerned!
> 
> I had only heard that if the knitting had shrunk, a soak in water with epsom salts would loosen the knitting somehow.
> 
> ...


Just had a thought!!! (oh dear) We'd better make sure if we use the salts to loosen the yarn that we don't use too much,hahaha. The sweater could end up down yiur knees

:roll:


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

One for the kids:
Using a dark blue piece of construction paper color a picture, pressing firmly with crayon and be liberal with color. Paint entire picture with salt mixture. After evaporation you should have a crystal or wintery look to your creation. For more ideas visit: Epsom Salt Crafts | eHow.com


and 13 other uses for epsom salt: 
13 Wonderful Ways to Use Epsom Salts | Care2 Healthy & Green Living


----------



## wrmhrtncldtoes (Apr 23, 2011)

The directions I was given was to dissolve the salt in hot water until the salt no longer would dissolve. I will say it makes for a very heavy coating of the salt, but it also stiffens the thread very stiff....and a plus to it (it neither attracts animals nor insects..hee hee). I know this answer is late, but hope it helps.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Not to late I heard you.. LOL!! Thanks for the info..


----------



## justhere4fun (Oct 28, 2014)

my grandkids and I would mix epsom salts in some bowls added a little food color to each,stir like crazy until the salts have changed color,
I added orange essential oil to perfume it,
I would let them layer the colors in small mason jars, with a bow on top to give to their mom,teachers etc. for the Holidays.
Inexpensive and the kids love doing it.

I wonder if I added red or blue to the mixture for snowflakes do you think it would tint them lightly?


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks so much. I've tried sugar, but they wilt in any humidity at all. Can't find any liquid starch that isn't blue. I'll try this on my next angel.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

WOW, this is why I LOVE this blog, the wonderful people, the many/thousands of patterns shared, and these wonderful hints for novice yarn workers =) Thanks so much for this!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I used Epsom Salt to stiffen some colored knitting and it dulled the color so I only use it for my white things. I use a commercial stiffener for everything else.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Epsom salts is like vinegar-there are hundreds of uses for them. From medicinal to the mundane!!!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

martyr said:


> http://crochet.tangleweeds.com/stiffeners.html
> 
> here's a site with multiple instructions for snowflake stiffeners. I have been making crocheted snowflakes for many years. I have never used epsom salts, but sounds interesting. The last few i made, i added some glitter glue to the regular glue and they came out very pretty.
> 
> http://crochetpatterncentral.com has a whole category for snowflakes. They are pretty quick, and can be small or very large, plain, beaded, glittered. Made into doilies, hot pads etc with thicker yarn. Just lot of fun. I hang mine on the front windows - all over.


I have successfully diluted white glue and added a small amount of fine glitter to only a small portion of the diluted glue. I blocked my snowflake on a box with wax paper and I used a small paint brush and put the glue mixture on the snowflake. This worked out great. I gave these snowflakes as gifts and everyone loved the glitter look. I gave one to a Doctor of mine and he said he was going to hang it in his window. He was Thoroughly impressed with the snowflake. He had never seen a hand made one. I made these as part of my therapy when recouping from a broken wrist.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

wrmhrtncldtoes said:


> Last week I was asked to make something for a charity craft sale. I made crocheted snowflakes...about 20 of them (all the time I had before the sale). Well, looking on the web for ideas to stiffen them I came across the Epsom salt suggestion. It worked fantastic! The article said to heat the water and add epsom salts until it no longer dissolved....I did that and when those snowflakes came out of the water (after it cooled is when i put the snowflakes in) they were covered with thick salt and began to stiffen before I had them blocked....it was wonderful, a plus is the slight sparkle from the salt crystals. I will do this again!


Thank You...I have bought snowflakes at craft sales, and they have turned yellow...I will now try this...Being we have so much snow during our winter, I was buying snowflakes at almost every craft show...I even bought some tatted ones done by a lady that was in her 90's, unfortunately she has passed away many yrs ago...
Those are precious to me...even tho I don't have all of them, because when my sons were living in California, I sent some to them...


----------



## knitican (Sep 23, 2012)

Does anyone here know anything about the possibility of using Epsom salts to stiffen a hat? I've finished knitting and felting a fedora and would like it to have a little more body. Do the epsom salts always give a sparkle, because that won't do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Jynx...so good to see you!!



Dreamweaver said:


> I missed that thread. What a great idea for a snowy look. Can't wait to share that with my bobbin lace friend. We are always looking for a way to stiffen and are both wanting to knit some hobby angels. Thanks


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.crochetmemories.com/crochet8.php

I haven't read all the posts, but this website has a pretty complete listing of all the different ways to stiffen knitting or crochet items.


----------

